# Body/chassis compatibility



## DougieD (Jan 28, 2020)

With so many versions of chassis out there, is there a documeted list of body/chassis compatibility among the various manufacturers? For example, I have a car with a shell on a Tyco HP2. If I wanted to put it on another chassis, could I do that? Which chassis would be available to me? Which chassis would a Johnny Lightning shell fit on? Thanks for any help.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

OK, most Tyco bodies will interchange with all their chassis except the very old chassis that had screw mounted bodies.

some Tomy/Aurora bodies will fit original Aurora AFX, Aurora MagnaTraction and Auto World X-traction chassis.

many of the Johnny Lightning/Auto World screw on bodies will work on original Aurora chassis and DASH chassis.
and visa versa.

most other brands will only fit their original designed chassis.

LifeLike is descended from Rokar and other name brands using the same chassis mounts.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

If you are looking for a specific body/chassis combination you could post a question about that here. In some cases snap on adapters may be available, in some cases those can be 3D printed. If you are really ambitious you can grind off the original mounts from the body or chassis and glue on adapters made from scrap plastic.


----------



## Tourmax (Aug 9, 2020)

I 3d print whatever I need to fit ”X” to “Y”. 

You can buy 3D printers big enough for this type of thing for anywhere from 300 bucks to well over a grand.

Its designing the 3D file for the object you want that is a bit more difficult. You need to learn whatever 3D creator program you chose and develop enough skill so you actually can make what you want. But once there, your options for what to make are endless. Heck, you can even print off a chassis that fits whatever you want. Body mounting, wheelbase, motor mounting, etc. the world is you oyster.

Alternatively, lots of places will sell you the 3D printed adapters for a couple bucks...


----------



## glock24 (Feb 3, 2017)

Does anyone know if Autoworld Super III bodies will fit Xtraction/AFX/Tomy chasis? There are some real nice Super III NASCAR cars, but I've read Super III has a lot of problems.


----------



## glock24 (Feb 3, 2017)

Tourmax said:


> I 3d print whatever I need to fit ”X” to “Y”.
> 
> You can buy 3D printers big enough for this type of thing for anywhere from 300 bucks to well over a grand.
> 
> ...


Do you have template files for Tyco or AFX body mounts?


----------



## N.H. Norman (Jan 19, 2004)

No, Auto World Super III bodies need an adapter clip to mount onto AFX type chassis.
Jag Hobbies sells one : JAG NC-2 Parts (jaghobbies.com) 
Auto World's NASCAR body is nicely done, wish they made some Fords though.

Like any chassis Auto World makes the newer ones are much better running than the old ones.
Give one a try!


----------



## glock24 (Feb 3, 2017)

N.H. Norman said:


> No, Auto World Super III bodies need an adapter clip to mount onto AFX type chassis.
> Jag Hobbies sells one : JAG NC-2 Parts (jaghobbies.com)
> Auto World's NASCAR body is nicely done, wish they made some Fords though.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the insight. It's a shame those bodies cannot be used on AFX chassis.


----------



## Tourmax (Aug 9, 2020)

glock24 said:


> Do you have template files for Tyco or AFX body mounts?


Nope, or if I did save them I have no idea where. I make my stl files as I need them and then run a bunch and then I'm good for a loong time. They're mostly all different anyways as I measure for each body/chassis combo I need.


----------

